# Spitfire Mk. VIIIc in Warsaw



## Brunner (Sep 7, 2006)

There's couple of photos of a Vickers Spitfire Mk. VIIIc HF, MT928 in the markings of 145th Sqn (ZX M) I took yesterday in Warsaw. (pics taken with my mobile phone).
The Spitfire arrived together with one Auster several Tiger Moths, two DH 84 Dragons and couple of other aircraft.
The Spitfire was to make a flypast over the Fallen Polish Airmen Memorial, but the weather prevented it from doing so.


----------



## Brunner (Sep 7, 2006)

And some more...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 7, 2006)

Very cool, a pleasant surprise!!!


----------



## Brunner (Sep 7, 2006)

Well in fact I didn't know anything about this visit until I saw a Spitfire flying over Warsaw with two Migs 29 of Polish Air Force escorting it. Very nice and uncommon view


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2006)

I bet. Nice pics Brunner.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2006)

Cool stuff.


----------

